# Medicare Recipients To Get Premium Cut in 2023



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

According to this article. _"Medicare recipients will get a premium reduction — but not until next year — reflecting what Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra said Friday was an overestimate in costs of covering an expensive and controversial new Alzheimer's drug."
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/medicare-recipients-premium-cut-2023-85032114_

But I'm wondering if they are going to trick us, raise the premiums again based on our 2023 COLA, then reduce that by current planned premium reduction (?) so that it won't seem like a reduction at all.


----------

